# Need book to identify Trees



## Swede (Jul 14, 2010)

I would **** to know if there is a good book to purchase to help me identify trees in the wild. If they are walnut, oak, ash, apple, etc.

Thanks


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ray... you'll find that there are ALOT of excellent books out there for identifying trees. Few years back I got interested in finding out what kind of trees exactly I had on my property. I picked up: "Trees of Pennsylvania-Field Guide" by Stan Tekiela. Excellant book. I"m sure there this is one similar for your neck of the woods. Since then I've also picked up 
"Peterson Field Guides-Eastern Trees"
"Smithsonian Handbook-Trees"
and IMHO the best is
"National Audubon Society Field Guide to North American Trees"....


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I like the Natural Audubon Society's Field guide to trees Eastern Region and Western Region both are great books


----------

